# Cherry Cookie Box



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

This piece of cherry had some bad heart rot problems as you can see, so I had to turn away a lot of wood and ended up with this. The other side looks better to some but I personally like this because it is the natural look for this wood. Mitch


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Another great looking piece Mitch. Rough look it has looks good.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you once again Bernie. I agree the rough look is what I would rather portray here. Mitch


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Mitch really neat really like this one. Now this one is a real beauty. All you turnings are nice but this one gets a A++++


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Glenmore
Thank you buddy, you keep up the nice replying and I think I'm gonna start thinking your a pretty good old boy. Just today I found some older messages I got from you and never even know I had them so I never answered. Real sorry about that Glenmore. anyway where is this mountain that you live on, in Pa? Mitch


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Mitch south of Wilkes-Barre and North of Hazleton. No need to worry about nice replies when it is a good job it is a good job.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Glenmore
Your further east than I thought. My sister lived in Scranton for years and I was in Korea with a guy from Hazleton named Bob Grovich in 1952. He is now in California and we still keep in touch. Man did them years fly. Mitch


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Another fine piece mate, great to see a master craftsmans work.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Pete
Thanks Pete, don't I wish? Maybe someday. lol. Mitch


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Not good???????????????*

Do you _*EVER*_ turn anything that doesn't look good??????????????????


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Dr
This is the truth now my friend. None of them really look good to me at times. I need your input to really convince me. Bet every turner would say something like that at times. BTW thanks buddy. Mitch


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Great looking piece Mitch. I like that black cherry when it gets some narley spots in it!

Corey


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Corey
Thanks Corey, you and I both think the same way on that. Good to hear from you again. Mitch


----------

